# Last Two Hamilton Electrics



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

In addition to the Accutron Deep Seas posted a few days ago, "martinus_scriblerus" delivered these two to me when we met up on Friday; I had bought them many months ago and had them delivered to him in the US.

Both are grails for any serious Hamilton Electric collector and, having finally obtained these two, after 11 years I think I have all the important models. There are lots of other dial combinations (black, white, etc), case types (solid gold, white gold, etc) that I could collect but I'm happy to leave those to the real fanatics :yes:.

The point is, with these two, I now have an example of each of the Richard Arbib iconic case shapes: Altair, Everest, Everest II, Polaris, Pacer, Ventura, Vega, Meteor, Regulus, Saturn, Spectra, Savitar, Sea-Lectric and Victor.

First up is the *Altair*; bought from RenÃ© Rondeau, so no expensive mistakes with this one. The dial has been expertly re-finished with its original two-tone pattern and the case has been superbly repaired by a master goldsmiths; these models nearly always have broken and bent lugs.














































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The second is the *Meteor* complete with its original band:














































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh WOW! They are absolutely luvverly! :jawdrop: Now there is a new grail for me.  A Hamilton stylish electric. Well done Paul and thanks for sharing them with us. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

very, very pleased for you


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice one Paul or should I say two, cant beleive you have the whole set now, but I expect there will be others to tempt you in the furure.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations Paul. I hope you are going to treat us to a group shot of all the different types. :naughty:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice one Paul. Your love of the Hamilton Electrics is infectious and so I have recently picked up a couple myself! One of them was described as having been serviced by "an expert in this type of watch" and when I enquired further, yes it was you!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Love the intro Paul - "No More for Me?"

As if you'll never get another Hamilton :rofl2: :huh: :lol:  Aye, right! as we say up this way! :bangin:

I would say chances are :focus:

Meantime, congrats and E N J O Y the latest Brighton residents - P.S. leave 'em to me in your will? :lol: even just one :man_in_love:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

No more until the next one.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Fantastic - congratulations Paul! Love the pics with the promotion material too. Now, I'll second the request for a group shot...


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Very, very beautiful watches. I would say you have earned them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks folks  .

Although I don't need* to buy any more Hamilton Electrics, I still have a few here that are waiting to be restored, and I completed one today, an Everest model...

And I think I have a new favourite :yes:; with it's unique dial, which has been expertly refinished, it is simply stunning IMO. I'll try and get some photos taken tomorrow.

*need is a pretty stupid word in this context.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Paul, it doesnt seem that long ago that you posted that you wished you had a focus to your collection 

I think you made up for it :yes:

Dont tell yourself yourself you have finished or you will need to move on to something else!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I am thinking, Paul, what you really NEED now, is an original bracelet for the Altair, and original boxes for both of them!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

lovely watches as always Paul

and love the no more for me? subtitle!


----------

